# male/female - reference to subject or speaker?



## OzziBoy

Hi,

I was wondering if the male/female version of words should be in reference to the _subject_ or to the _speaker_?

*I already understand ...*
Mǎm tě rád - Spoken by a male
Mǎm tě ráda - Spoken by a female
Chtěl bych ... - Spoken by a male
Chtěla bych ... - Spoken by a female

*I don't understand these ones ...*
Pozdravujte Vašeho... - said by male, or said to a male?
Pozdravujte Vaši... - said by a male, or said to a male?
Pozdravujte Vaše... - this in plural so does it not matter?

Any guidance on this would be much appreciated.

Děkuji,
Oz


----------



## bibax

The adjectives generally DO NOT refer to the speaker of a sentence.

The adjectives refer to the parts of sentences: to the subjects, objects, etc.

In the first case the adjective rád/ráda/rádo (plur. rádi/rády/ráda) and past participles chtěl/chtěla/chtělo (plur. chtěli/chtěly/chtěla) refer to the SUBJECT.

In the second case the possessive adjective (acc. sing. vášeho-váš/vaši/vaše; acc. plur. vaše for all genders) refers to the OBJECT which is in the accusative case.


----------



## OzziBoy

Thanks for the quick response bibax. So, to test my understanding ...

I would say "Mám tě rád" because the adjective rád/a/o refers to mám (I) who happens to be a guy.

A girl would say "Chtěl*a* bych ..." because they are talking about themselves wanting something ... *I* would like ...

"Give my regards to *your* ..."
The gender here depends on who I am talking to. I would say "Pozdravujte Vašeho..." when speaking to a guy and "Pozdravujte Vaši..." when speaking to a girl.

Do I have it correct? So it's not who is doing the talking but rather the subject of the sentence.

Thanks,
Oz


----------



## bibax

> I would say "Mám tě rád" because the adjective rád/a/o refers to mám (I) who happens to be a guy.


"Mám tě rád" - the subject and the speaker are the same person (the verb mám is in the 1st person), a guy.

But in "Má tě ráda" - the subject (ona - she) and the speaker (or writer) are usually different, we know nothing about the speaker.



> "Give my regards to your ..."
> The gender here depends on who I am talking to. I would say "Pozdravujte Vašeho..." when speaking to a guy and "Pozdravujte Vaši..." when speaking to a girl.


NO!!!! The gender depends on the person who is the receiver of your regards.

Pozdravujte svého otce. (speaking to a person of any gender)
Pozdravujte svou matku. (speaking to a person of any gender)

svého refers to otec (masc.);
svou refers to matka (fem.);

N.B. Use the reflexive possessive svůj instead of non-reflexive váš.


----------



## OzziBoy

Fantastic. It's starting to sink in now. Thank you so much for your help. 

Cheers,
Oz.


----------



## bibax

Do you know any Romance language?

It is the same like in Italian, French.

Přijel jsem. = Sono arrivat*o*. (I am come.) - said by a guy;
Přijela jsem. = Sono arrivat*a*. (I am come.) - said by a girl.


----------



## OzziBoy

Now it makes sense! I forgot that I do the same when I speak Italian which I am used to hearing since I was a child.

Thank you once again. I appreciate the help and insight.

Děkuji,
Oz


----------

